# JD 755 Hydro Neutral Switch



## shoogg (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anybody know how to engage the neutral switch on a JD 755 Hydrostatic Compact Utility Tractor. The tractor won't start without the neutral switch engaged.

The switch rolls upward and downward whenever the forward and backward pedals are pushed. However, there isn't anything on my tractor to engage (press down) the switch when the pedals are in the neutral postions.

Any help with this will be appreciated.

Thank you,
Shoogg.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Are you sure you don't mean the operator presence, pto safety, or park brake safety switches? I don't think there is a "nuetral switch per se on the hydro machines.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Chief,

I had a 755 and you were able to jump off the tractor without setting the parking brake (really nice). The hydro would just stay locked. I'm thinking the OP is having problems with either the linkage or the electronics here.


----------



## shoogg (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

The spring-loaded neutral switch return lever was stuck due to lack of lubrication and an over-tight bolt. Once these two problems were corrected, the neutral switch became engaged and the 755 started right up.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

shoogg,

Glad it worked out to be something simple!


----------

